# Ez superplow



## royggle14 (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get a wireless control box and fob for an ez superplow? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmall (Jan 1, 2013)

*Superplow Control box*

American Technology Components, Incorporated
2905 LaVanture Place
Elkhart, Indiana
46514 USA
Phone:....574.262.1258................Fax: 574.264.9138
Toll-free: 800.238.2687

Talk to Sherry
Part #GS-HYD-01
$150.00 + shipping.


----------



## royggle14 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank You for the reply. It was very helpful.


----------

